# Gates and Bloomberg give 500 MILLION to Anti-Smoking



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

From the article...

It will urge governments to sharply raise tobacco taxes, prohibit smoking in public places, outlaw advertising to children and cigarette giveaways, start antismoking advertising campaigns and offer people nicotine patches or other help quitting. Health officials, consumer advocates, journalists, tax officers and others from third world countries will be brought to the United States for workshops on topics like lobbying, public service advertising, catching cigarette smugglers and running telephone help lines for smokers wanting to quit. A list of grants is at tobaccocontrolgrants.org.

The whole article from NY Times...

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/24/health/24tobacco.html?em&ex=1217044800&en=89d0f28d41f286f6&ei=5087


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Doesnt Bloomberg Learn he tried to stop illegal guns on the streets by going into the southern states and try and buy guns and he lost 2nd amendment rights won for the first time


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Stockpile, stockpile, stockpile, Cigars will be worth their weight in diamonds in no time...


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

I think we need someone to start a fund for the anti-windows movement. As far as bloomberg goes....he's a jackass. Always has been, always will be.


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Dam$ billionaires


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

GotaCohiba said:


> Dam$ billionaires


those two suck


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I wish I was a billionaire


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

As long as these efforts stay towards eliminating cigarettes, who am I kidding most of these [email protected]$$es lump all tobacco products together into one big mess.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

doogie466 said:


> those two suck


I couldnt have said it better


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Rich a$$holes


----------



## Maduro_Scotty (Jun 1, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> Stockpile, stockpile, stockpile, Cigars will be worth their weight in diamonds in no time...


Wiser words have not been spoken. Buy some 120 quart coolers and buy bundle after bundle.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

people like that need a life or sex or something to take their mind off their malicious ambitions


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

People feeling their morality is higher than that of anyone else. Not being a religious person myself, but isn't there a line "Let he who is without sin cast the first stone"?


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

GreySmoke said:


> Stockpile, stockpile, stockpile, Cigars will be worth their weight in diamonds in no time...


Honest question here. Is it really going to come to this? If I have to stockpile I'm going to be in trouble.


----------

